# WTF is this?!?!



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

So this is all over my tank and I have no idea what it is? anybody??


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2009)

What kind of substrate are you using? Did you thoroughly rinse it? It looks like the debris you get when you dont thoroughly rinse your substrate. Do a few good gravel vacs and a 50% water change.


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

I have tahitian moon. and I thought I rinsed the crap out of it.....


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2009)

For it to stick to the glass like that means you need to wipe the glass more often. Just take your hand and gently "wave" it in the water at your plants. You dont want to leave it on the leaves as it can clog their pores. Then vac the surface of your gravel removing the detritus. It will take a few water changes and gravel vacs to get it under control. Dont worry it wont hurt your fish.


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

Ok cool thank u.... I just wanted to make sure it wasn't something crazy. With my luck it would be some sort of hybrid form of bacteria or algae or something


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

65galhex said:


> Ok cool thank u.... I just wanted to make sure it wasn't something crazy. With my luck it would be some sort of *hybrid form of bacteria or algae* or something


That may even be scarier than this little ounce of terror.....

But yeah....Just looks like detritus to me too.


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

Oh good god! That's ridiculous haha


----------

